# Film Scores



## SandChannel (Apr 1, 2022)

Where is the best place to purchase official film scores here in the States? It seems like there are a lot of shady sites out there. I want to be able to follow along with a conductor's score while listening to a track to make sure I am hearing parts clearly. It will also help to study parts and see how they are constructed. Thanks!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Apr 1, 2022)

This is a good source for some film scores:








Omni Music Publishing provides quality published music books


Omni Music Publishing provides quality published music books




omnimusicpublishing.com


----------



## Gil (Apr 1, 2022)

Hello,
Event if he's based in UK, @chrissiddall has some great books, suites, with more to come (next is full score of Conan The Barbarian):








Featured Products


Professional music preparation



www.chrissiddallmusic.com




Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 13, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Event if he's based in UK, @chrissiddall has some great books, suites, with more to come (next is full score of Conan The Barbarian):
> 
> 
> ...


"Even if" hehe - it's not _that_ bad!! Thanks for the shout out Gil.
As you mentioned, Conan is imminent (next week) with some other fantastic titles lined up taking us right through to next year. Next in the queue is James Horner's Legends of the Fall (aiming for end of Q2), Jerry Goldsmith's Alien (Q3) and Gremlins (Q4).


----------



## Gil (Apr 13, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> "Even if" hehe - it's not _that_ bad!! Thanks for the shout out Gil.


:D Ho no, I didn't want to mean that! It's just that the poster said:


SandChannel said:


> Where is the best place to purchase official film scores here in the States?


I love UK, went many times and will go again many times! 


chrissiddall said:


> As you mentioned, Conan is imminent (next week) with some other fantastic titles lined up taking us right through to next year. Next in the queue is James Horner's Legends of the Fall (aiming for end of Q2), Jerry Goldsmith's Alien (Q3) and Gremlins (Q4).


Fantastic film scores, what a great selection! Congrats and thank you for making them available!
My wallet is not thanking you 

I'll add that some film cues are available also at ChrisSiddall, like Rome from Gladiator.

Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> As you mentioned, Conan is imminent (next week)


I'm really excited for this


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 13, 2022)

More new stuff - hot off the press! If you love film scores in across the whole genre, check out my weekly live stream as we've literally covered everything from Waxman to Balfe. This Sunday we're taking a look at John Ottman's beautiful setting of Goethe's "Wandrer's Nachtlied" from Valkyrie.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 13, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> More new stuff - hot off the press! If you love film scores in across the whole genre, check out my weekly live stream as we've literally covered everything from Waxman to Balfe. This Sunday we're taking a look at John Ottman's beautiful setting of Goethe's "Wandrer's Nachtlied" from Valkyrie.



Awesome. Thanks for posting this. Subscribed.


----------



## JoshJay (Apr 13, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> "Even if" hehe - it's not _that_ bad!! Thanks for the shout out Gil.
> As you mentioned, Conan is imminent (next week) with some other fantastic titles lined up taking us right through to next year. Next in the queue is James Horner's Legends of the Fall (aiming for end of Q2), Jerry Goldsmith's Alien (Q3) and Gremlins (Q4).


Legends of the Fall is my white whale full score. So I can die happy now.


----------

